# Missing Fish



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

So I bought a yellow assessor 12 days ago from J&L. During the first 4 days I saw him a total of 15 min, even bribing it with food did not bring the fish out of hiding. On the 6th day I started moving rocks in an attempt to find him which i did for 5 seconds, but now he is hiding in another hole (at least i hope so). My parameters are fine, there were no other fish in the tank until 2 days ago i added a clown. I dont know what to do now, should i go back in and look for him, or just write him off since i know he is not eating any food i put in the tank?

thanks


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

bumpity bump


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

give it some time, maybe try feeding as soon as you turn the lights on, or lightly tap the tank with the food container.
this is what i do as a routine so the fish know whats up haha


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

lol maybe later on i'll condition them to do that lol....

im almost tempted to go back in and dig out the rocks to draw him out. On the flip side i like my aquascape and doubt i'll be able to rebuild it as is atm.

thanks for your input rave


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Do not go thru your rock looking for him I have done this many tines and it honestly makes it worst 90% of the time 
I would get some live food and spray it where he hides


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Give it some time . It probably getting used to its surroundings. I had one and recall in the beginning it hide a lot . They are cave dwellers and like to hang out on the bottom side of overhangs.

Here is some good info on them.

Fish Profile: Yellow Assessor, Assessor flavissimus by Jessica Gadling - Reefkeeping.com

Chris


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

my striped raphael has similar behavior and only comes out once in a while, but yes i agree with the rest when they say dont pull apart the tank. give it a bit more time! gluck


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

jkhcjris said:


> Give it some time . It probably getting used to its surroundings. I had one and recall in the beginning it hide a lot . They are cave dwellers and like to hang out on the bottom side of overhangs.
> 
> Here is some good info on them.
> 
> ...


thanks Chris, I read that one earlier but since i dont know where he was hiding i was just worried that he would die of starvation...


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks for your input everyone....

scott your inbox is full.... to reply to your msg, they didn, i just called them


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Here's another important factor to consider - Yellow Assesors, while being a great, hardly, relatively trouble free fish, make a lousy first fish. They are shy at the best of times and even more so when you have little or no fish around to make them feel comfortable. Keep in mind that they are reef fish and come from environments that are heavily populated with other animals. A lack of similar, small fish is usually indicative of nearby predators which compounds their nervousness. This is the same reason why most tangs, while bossy or aggressive in the midst of co-specifics, tend to be flighty when kept alone.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks for the tip albert....

I got a clown in there now so hopefully the lil guy is still alive and sees him swimming around also


----------

